# [OT] XFS vs reszta fs

## waltharius

Witam.

Ostatnio zainsteresowałem się XFS i nie wiem za bardzo co o nim myśleć. Wszystko co czytam na necie - fachowe opracowania (po polsku) wskazują na jego wyższość od większości innych systemów plików. Jednak nie wiem jak to się ma do rzeczywistości. Czy faktycznie jest tak szybki, stabilny i dobry? Na pewno macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie, czytałem troche wypowiedzi na ten temat na forum, ale są to dość stare tematy a ja chciałbym usłyszeć jakieś w miarę nowe informacje na ten temat  :Smile:  Wdzięczny będę za wszelkie info, linki (których sam jeszcze nie znalazłem) najlepiej po polsku ponieważ niektóre teksty techniczne przekraczają moją więdzę nie tylko w rodzimym języku, ale najchętniej poczytam o doświadczeniach z życia wziętych  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## Aktyn

 *waltharius wrote:*   

>  Wszystko co czytam na necie - fachowe opracowania (po polsku) wskazują na jego wyższość od większości innych systemów plików. Jednak nie wiem jak to się ma do rzeczywistości

 

Ja za wiele nie czytałem, poza tym co tu na forum, że czasem niektóre pliki konfiguracyjne znikały, i że ten filesystem dość późno robi wpisy i wskazane jest mieć UPS-a. Tyle negatywów.

Pozytywy, u mnie jest teraz na /usr  :Smile:  , ale bez portage, które to stwierdziłem że wole mieć na RieserFS (dobre na duża ilość małych plików).

Szybkie jest dosyć, i na razie przeżywa resety kompa  :Smile: , ale konfigi z /etc wole na razie miec gdzie indziej  :Smile: 

Choć kilka prób dowodzi że nie jest tak źle. Ale nie mialem czasu porządnie* potestować 

Tak że mam zarówno ext3, xfs, ReiserFS. Miałem kiedyś JFS, ale coś na amd64 kaprysiło wiec wywaliłem, choć też fajne  :Smile: 

Myśle że najlepiej będzie jak sam sprawdzisz. Warte zainteresowania w każdym razie.

------------------------

*(czyt. ekstremalnie )   :Wink: 

----------

## cespenar

Ja mialem XFS i powiem szczerze, ze bylem bardzo zadowolony: system jest naprawde szybki - pozniej,  przesiadce spowrotem na ext3, zdecydowanie dalo sie odczuc, ze jest znacznie wolniej. Tylko tak jak napisalem: BYLEM zadowolony - do czasu jak stracilem wszystkie dane, ktore mialem podczas gdy zabraklo pradu.

Mysle, ze ten system jest godny uwagi, ale niestety bezpieczny nie jest zdecydowanie.

----------

## quosek

no wlasnie - w testach najczesciej nie testuja stabilnosci systemu plikow.... w koncu w jakis sposob musi zyskac ta szybkosc - jak - rzadziej zapisujac dane na dysk........

pewnie sporo osob bedzie sie ze mna klocilo, ale na razie nastabilniej (czyt. najmniejsza ilosc padow systemu plikow, utraty danych itd) przezylem na reiserze i dlatego wszedzie go stosuje (wiem - ext3 czasami jest szybszy i mniej zajmuje, ale ....)

----------

## XianN

Ja mam teraz tylko XFS, chociaz marzy mi sie czasem ReiserFS na /usr/portage  :Wink:  Utraty danych nie zanotowalem, chciaz mialem kiedys sytuacje, gdzie w czasie zapisu na dysk prad mi zdechl  :Smile:  No ale to moze troche farta, bo slyszalem juz nie raz o wypadkach z XFSem. W kazdym razie na desktop polecam.

----------

## BeteNoire

Warto wziąć pod uwagę to co piszą w handbooku: XFS tam gdzie masz szybkie dyski scsi i UPS. Ja stosuję go na duuużej partycji, z której przeważnie tylko czytam. A to dlatego, ze odczyt zawartości ext3/rfs na dużych partycjach jest tragicznie wolny. Na systemowych mam reisera a na /home tuningowany ext3. I jest ok.

----------

## quosek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Na systemowych mam reisera a na /home tuningowany ext3. I jest ok.

 

Mozesz powiedziec jak wychodzi porownanie takiego zupgradowanego ext3 w stosunku do reisera ? szybszy (zapisy/odczyty)? mniej defragmentujacy ? mniej zajmujacy miejsca ? czy chodzi o wieksza ilosc narzedzi do zabawy z systemem plikow (i ew. odzyskiwaniem danych) (tak - brakuje mi bardzo paru programikow dla Reisera)

----------

## BeteNoire

Tunningowany, nie zupgradowany. Przeczytaj tamten wątek co podałem w linku. Wg mnie jest szybciej niż z domyślnymi parametrami, ale nie dość szybko i wydajnie na "partycję-magazyn" jeśli porównać z XFS. Nie robiłem profesjonalnych testów ale w porównaniu z rfs nie zauważyłem różnicy, więc... zostałem przy rfs dla /, portage, /var itp... Bardzo wydajny przy przechowywaniu malutkich plików.

----------

## qermit

XFS trzyma dużo danych w RAMie, i nie zapisuje ich odrazu - dlatego jest szybszy.

----------

## BeteNoire

Trzyma nawet przed zamontowaniem i wylistowaniem katalogu?  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

xfs posiadam od 2 lat, xfs gości u mnie wszędzie gdzie się da, mi działa stabilnie, przyznam że kiedyś z nim było trochę problemów ale to na kernelu 2.4 i pierwszych 2.6.x, ale i tak xfs_repair sobie zawsze radził z problemami. Od wielu miesięcy nawet tego narzędzia nie musiałem używać.

----------

## qermit

Ech pamiętam jak mi się zawieszał linux przez XFS gdy kompilowałem podstawe z livecd. Ale na 2.6.x to nigdy mi psikusa nie zrobił.

----------

## Aktyn

 *qermit wrote:*   

> XFS trzyma dużo danych w RAMie, i nie zapisuje ich odrazu - dlatego jest szybszy.

 

trudno podczas odczytu trzymać jeszcze nie odczytane dane, poza tym kopiowanie 2Gb danych przy 256 Rmau na cache.

Wszystkie dyski tak naprawde sa cachowane, i wszystkie nie zapisują od razu małych porcji danych, w zależności od sposobu zapisu. U mnie na testach w trybie dopisywania zdajesie (to tak na szybkiego było wiec nie bede zbyt precyzyjny), dane zmieniane były tracone na wszystkich rodzajach partycji. Natomiast w trybie dopisywania, w zależności od rodzaju ilość była rózna, co wynika z pewnie z ilości danych które już są zapisywane. W każdym razie na dysk nie wędrują od razu dane bajt po bajcie, co jest bardzo nieefektywne, ale większymi paczkami.

Nie wiem gdzie odpowiada za to system plików, a gdzie sam kernel.

W każdym razie XFS nie wyróżniał sie niczym bardziej niebezbiecznym od innych. Za to mam wrażenie że dość szybko czyta. Bo cachowane dane to szybko mam czytane z każdego rodzaju partycji.

----------

## qermit

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*   XFS trzyma dużo danych w RAMie, i nie zapisuje ich odrazu - dlatego jest szybszy. 
> 
> trudno podczas odczytu trzymać jeszcze nie odczytane dane

 tak na marginesie jądro linuxa również czyta z wyprzedzeniem (dla zachowania płynności)

----------

## Aktyn

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*    *qermit wrote:*   XFS trzyma dużo danych w RAMie, i nie zapisuje ich odrazu - dlatego jest szybszy. 
> 
> trudno podczas odczytu trzymać jeszcze nie odczytane dane tak na marginesie jądro linuxa również czyta z wyprzedzeniem (dla zachowania płynności)

 

Czysty kernel raczej nie czyta, z wyprzedzeniem, co najwyżej w określonych porcjach, na czytanie z wyprzedzeniem trzaby patchować kenrela. Był gdzieś wątek na forum i link do patcha, ale coś go teraz nie moge znaleźć.

----------

## waltharius

Czyli jak wywnioskowałem z Waszych wypowiedzi najlepiej by było umieścić np. muzykę na XFS? Bo jednak bardzo bym nie chciał w razie awarii prądu stracić jakiś ważnych danych, których system plików jeszcze nie umieścił na dysku tylko w pamięci. Tylko z drugiej strony w zupełności mi wystarczy reiserfs do muzyki. Chyba jednak na razie odpuszczę sobie zmiany systemu plików z reisera na XFS.

Dzięki za tak duży odzew

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## yoshi314

ja mam system na xfs i czasami mam wrazenie ze sie strasznie slimaczy na starcie X'ow. no ale to moje osobiste odczucie :]

----------

## Aktyn

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> ja mam system na xfs i czasami mam wrazenie ze sie strasznie slimaczy na starcie X'ow. no ale to moje osobiste odczucie :]

 

Ciekawym od czego to zależy, moje odczucia sa wrecz odwrotne, dlatego własnie mam xfs na /usr.

Ale pomiarów nie robiłem, choć możnaby napisac małe co nie co, do pomiaru czasu startu do jakiejś tam aplikacji.

Coś mi sie wydaje że to kolejny problem typu "dużej złożoności ilości zależności" i w końcu każdy wybiera co mu pasuje  :Smile: 

Dlatego pewnie mam kilka fs-ów, i gdyby jeszcze ten jfs bylby OK to też bym miał, Trzebaby kiedy sprawdzić czy już jest stabilny dla amd64.

----------

## Nigredo

Ja mam prawie wszędzie XFS i w sumie nie sprawia problemów. Raz czy dwa, po odłączeniu prądu chyba, straciłem jakieś configi, ale tylko do mało ważnych programów (Firefox, Audacious), więc nic dotkliwego. Podczas normalnego użytkowania nie sprawia żadnych problemów.

Mam jeszcze partycję JFS (tylko trochę mp3 na niej) i z nią są już problemy. Co prawda danych nie straciłem, ale np. po utracie zasilania odmawia montowania go przy starcie systemu i trzeba ręcznie robić fsck. Taka niewielka uciążliwość.

----------

## Raku

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> Ja mam prawie wszędzie XFS i w sumie nie sprawia problemów. Raz czy dwa, po odłączeniu prądu chyba, straciłem jakieś configi, ale tylko do mało ważnych programów (Firefox, Audacious), więc nic dotkliwego.

 

więc piszesz, że nie sprawia problemów, bo kasuje tylko nieznaczące konfigi?

a gdyby tak padło na jakiś ważny dokument, a backupy akurat miały urlop?

Ja mam jeden komputer w całości na reiserfs (3.6 z obsługą barrier), drugi na ext3 (lekko podtweakowany wg how-to z anglojęzycznego forum). Zawieszeń oba systemy przeżyły mnóstwo (był taki okres, ze ck-sources nie działały mi zbyt stabilnie, konfiguracja ati-drivers również doprowadzała do wielu zawieszeń Xów i całego systemu). Nigdy nie straciłem żadnego pliku: przy restarcie wszystko odtwarzało się z journala.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

>  ...Raz czy dwa, po odłączeniu prądu chyba, straciłem jakieś configi...
> 
> Mam jeszcze partycję JFS (tylko trochę mp3 na niej) i z nią są już problemy.

 

 *Raku wrote:*   

> . Zawieszeń oba systemy przeżyły mnóstwo (był taki okres, ze ck-sources nie działały mi zbyt stabilnie, 

 

"We'll tread that fine line ..."

"It ain't dangerous - enough for me..."

 :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

 *Raku wrote:*   

> a gdyby tak padło na jakiś ważny dokument, a backupy akurat miały urlop?

 hej hej hej. Jeżeli chodzi o ważne dane nigdy nie stosuje się półśrodków (UPeSy, BAKAPY, macieże RAJD ...). Jeżeli jest inaczej to znaczy, że nie są to aż tak ważne dane.

----------

## phoenix_me

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Warto wziąć pod uwagę to co piszą w handbooku: XFS tam gdzie masz szybkie dyski scsi i UPS. Ja stosuję go na duuużej partycji, z której przeważnie tylko czytam. A to dlatego, ze odczyt zawartości ext3/rfs na dużych partycjach jest tragicznie wolny. Na systemowych mam reisera a na /home tuningowany ext3. I jest ok.

 

Co masz na myśli pisząc 'duuuużej' partycji 50, 100, 200, 300+ GB ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Moja XFS ma 100 GB.

----------

## mbar

Ja używam XFS na serwerze z raidem 0 na 2 x 250 GB (jedna duża partycja 500 GB z XFS własnie) od około roku i nigdy nic się nie stało, choć parę wyłączeń prądu było. System serwera jest na oddzielnym dysku.

----------

## Insenic

IMHO: XFS świetnie nadaje się do laptopów...

----------

## C1REX

No ja się zastanawiam nad XFS. 

ReiserFS jest długo sprawdzane na dużej partycji przy bootowaniu.

ext3 randomowo. Albo błyskawicznie, albo bardzo długo raz na ~20 bootowań.

Do tego wcale nie mam specjalnie dobrego zdania odnośnie stabilności ext3.

Raz mi się system rozsypał. Innym razem musiałem z livecd ładować, by fsck.ext3 odpalić, bo system przy automatycznym sprawdzaniu non-stop się restartował i sprawdzał ponownie. 

Dziś przy odpalaniu znowu coś sprawdzał i 1,5% plików nie ma ciągłosci (czy coś w ten deseń).

Nie wiem skąd, bo nie robię twardych resetów specjalnie często.

Nie przypominam sobie żadnych problemów z Reiserem, którego używałem od samego początku.

Niedawno kupiłem nowego laptopa i chciałem sobie stabilny system zbudować. Sądziłem, że ext3 to oczywisty wybór.

Testuję teraz xfs na archu i działa bardzo dobrze.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> No ja się zastanawiam nad XFS. 

 

Stracisz dane to się nie będziesz zastanawiał.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> ReiserFS jest długo sprawdzane na dużej partycji przy bootowaniu.

 

To nie stosuj go na dużych partycjach.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> ext3 randomowo. Albo błyskawicznie, albo bardzo długo raz na ~20 bootowań.

 

Nie randomowo.

man tune2fs

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Dziś przy odpalaniu znowu coś sprawdzał i 1,5% plików nie ma ciągłosci (czy coś w ten deseń).

 

To, afair, oznacza stopień fragmentacji. Utrzymuj 15-20% miejsca wolnego na partycji to system sobie będzie z nią lepiej radził.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nie przypominam sobie żadnych problemów z Reiserem, którego używałem od samego początku.

 

A mi padł 2 razy z powodu niedorobionej, linuksowej hibernacji. Uratowała mnie kopia zapasowa.

Nie ma filesystemu doskonałego, doskonały jest tylko regularny backup  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Chciałem zainstalować Paldo na XFS i nie dało się. 

Mandriva też mi się przy pierwszym bootowaniu wywróciła, jak na XFS postawiłem.

Instalator Fedory obsługuje XFS, ale nie pozwala postawić na tym /. Reisera i JFS wcale nie ma. Dziwne, bo dystrybucja ma ogrom nowego i max niestabilnego softu.

No to chyba jednak ext3 u mnie zostanie. 

Backupy robię regularnie. /home mam na odzielnej partycji.

Mimo wszystko wolę lekko wolniej, ale stabilnie.

----------

## unK

Spróbuj reiser4.

----------

## C1REX

Nie chcę z niczym eksperymentować. System ma mi po prostu działać przy jak najmniejszym wkładzie z mojej strony.

Żadnego bootowania z licecd i puszczania z fsck z nadzieją, że żadnych błędów nie będzie. 

Jak do tej pory jestem w 100% zadowolony z HFS+, ale tego na Linuksie nie ma normalnie dla /.

----------

## unK

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nie chcę z niczym eksperymentować.

 

Tjaa, a to, że bawisz się cflagami to nie jest eksperymentowanie   :Laughing: 

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Żadnego bootowania z licecd i puszczania z fsck z nadzieją, że żadnych błędów nie będzie. 

 

Tutaj to nie wiem, o co ci chodzi ;p

Testujesz różne cflagi, co chwilę testujesz inne dystrybucje pod kątem optymalizacji, a nie chcesz postawić testowo / na r4, który daje zauważalny przyrost szybkości uruchamiania programów?   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj przyrost,  ale po 2 twardych resetach laptopa miałem

```
reiser4[swapper(1)]: try_init_format40 (fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format40.c:301)[vpf-1364]:

NOTICE: Warning: mounting sda6 with fatal errors, forcing read-only mount.

reiser4: sda6: found disk format 4.0.0.
```

Pomogło puszczenie po 3 razy fsck z --fix i --build-fs, na przemian, co fix, czy build-fs zostawał mi jakiś śmieć na dysku. Po tych zabiegach fs działa rewelacyjnie Od tego czasu nie mam żadnych problemów z reiser4, aż się zastanawiam by zmienić cryptocompress z lzo1 na gzip1.

----------

